

Min.us Introduces Feed, Search, and social features - mindotus
http://blog.min.us/2011/05/08/v2-01/

======
mindotus
Hope to hear back from the community on how we can improve, all
feedback/suggestions = much appreciated!

You can find the latest newsletter here:
<http://blog.min.us/newsletter/5-8-2011.htm>

Thanks John@min.us

